
Don't call it the next tech bubble - yet - gthank
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/07/11/dont-call-it-the-next-tech-bubble-yet/
======
mahyarm
As Baekdal said, we have 2 years of tech bubble left.

[http://www.baekdal.com/update/what-you-need-to-know-today-
ju...](http://www.baekdal.com/update/what-you-need-to-know-today-july11/)

